# New Cumberland 3/15



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

I drove my girlfriend to pittsburgh airport today so she could go see family in Germany; so i decided to make new Cumberland L&D my first official fishin trip of the year... all i have to say after this one is, anyone who wants to trade lake erie perch for sauger, ill do that anytime!! Fished frm 3-7:30pm, ended up with 4 sauger (biggest 2 were 14 & 17"), and a very chubby kentucky bass. All fish caught were on a 1/8oz jighead with a 4" black 'shad' body. I just finished dining on one of the saugers, WOW, i almost remember when lake erie walleye tasted this good!! Headin back down saturday or sunday; rain, snow, squall, sleet or shine!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, you made me hungry, and I just finished pizza w/salad! Great catch!
Heard Saugers were good eating, never dressed one to find out.
You bet I will next chance! 
LMJeff


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

P225,
Be prepared to hear how bad the fish and/or the water is down there. Personally, I love the fishing there and I eat most fish I catch there. To each his own is how I see it.
Curious though, were you down below on the bricks or up above on the wall/pier? I happen to like it up above. If you decide to fish up above, get ya some spoons like the one in this website, the one on the top right very much resembles the ones we pour, so much in fact that I recently ordered like 65 of them, mainly because of their wide assortment of colors. We do *very well * with spoons!
http://www.customcraftertackle.com/jiggingspoonmenu.html If it gets up to 40 or so, you may see me down there. I drive a green Jeep Cherokee. anyhow, glad to hear they're hitting!! Later............


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Body was found this afternoon on the Ohio side at the locks.
http://www.wtov9.com/news/8067305/detail.html

Body Found In Ohio River

POSTED: 4:28 pm EST March 16, 2006
UPDATED: 6:48 pm EST March 16, 2006

A body was found in the Ohio River early Thursday afternoon at the New Cumberland Locks and Dam.

An official with the U.S. Army Corp of Engineers said a construction worker found the body on the Ohio side of the river near Stratton.

West Virginia State Police and the Hancock County Sheriff's Department are investigating.

Officials said once the body is removed, it will be transported to Weirton Medical Center then to the state medical examiner's office in Charleston for an autopsy.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

So thats why they tasted so good.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

of bodies in that river.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

I fished on the rocks, or 'bricks'. What is this pier youre talkin about?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

the pier is right up next to the dam, about 10-15 feet above the water.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Is the smallmouth bass fishing any good in that stretch of the river?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

My buddy walked down the bricks and around the corner one day, out of site and spent about 2 hrs.....when he come back he had 4 smallies on his stringer. I believe it was like late May or early June, it hadn't got hot out yet. I'll show you a picture of the wall/pier... Okay, here's a couple..... 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=10822&sort=1&cat=500&page=3 and here's another of me and a good friend of mine
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=10817&sort=1&cat=500&page=3


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but how do I get there? I pass it every day on the Ohio side using RT 7, but I don't have a clue how to get to the WV side. Thanks for any help.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

All you need to do is cross over at the E. Liverpool bridge. This is in Newell WV, you come out on Rt 2, go right and head south for approximately 12 miles. At about 8 miles or so, you'll pass the Mountaineer gaming casino, anyhow, when you come to a large hill-pull over. Before you reach the hill, you'll see either 3 or 4 lg smoke stacks, that's when you know you're close. At the base of the hill to your left is a lg parking lot, park there, on the right is a set of gates(open) leading to some railroad tracks, follow those south to the lock and dam.(bout 15 min) You can fish up on the wall or down below on the rocks. You'll find people that will swear by either one. Good luck.


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Snake! I might give it a try this weekend if the weather holds out. It will be my first time trying to fish the river.Timing might be off, but at least I can say I gave it a shot this year. I'll let you guys know how I do if I make it out.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

to to dam, been there it should be getting good now for sauger not sure if the stripers are still around,we,ve caught good numbers of saugers around thanksgiving down on the bricks,using twisters and jigs or cicadas,sonar types..


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I seriously doubt that it will be down enough for this weekend. Over the years, I've found that it's fishable between 13' and 18' with 18' being quite rough and 15' being PRIME. It's *24' * right now, with more rain in the near future, it's* very * doubtful. I'm right with you people, I'm *more than ready* to fish the dam, this is by far the best time of the year for sauger, saugeye and of course, walleye. I'm guessing that the following weekend will be the weekend for *"us"!!*
For the record, the wipers have been in there pretty good up until at least 3 wks ago.....haven't been down since!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

yea i been wanting to hit the river too my self but i am like snake i think next weeked will be the weekend for me weather permitting want to take the boat out one last trip before winter time


----------

